# hornady .35 cal 250 gr round nose



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

midwayusa is having a sale and these previously discontinued bullets are going for $33 for 100ct. says one time offer. I bought one box. if anyone else is shooting .35 cals, theyre a great bullet and not gonna be around long. id have bought more but that was all the extra cash I could come up with. would like to see some serious shooters get them before scalpers buy em up.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What are you loading with these bullet? ... .35 Remington in a Marlin 336? You could for sure use them in your beloved .35 Whelen( I happen to be a .35 Whelen fan also) but the ballistics are so poor to compare a spire point I was just curious.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

loading em in the .35 whelen. I just have aperture sight on mine and don't trust myself to take shots past 150-200 yds with it anyway. when I had my .358 win, I would've loved to have had some 250 gr round nose. theyre scarce now. people asking $80 for 50ct on gunbroker when you can actually find em. they discontinued them almost immediately after I finally got a whelen. if I draw a limited entry bear tag this year I would like to use 250 gr round nose over bait.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds fun. I used old nostalgic weapons for years. Mostly Marlin 1893's, 1894's and 1895's. Big bores with heavy slow bullets...seemed to kill 'em dead enough. As I recall, my first vintage weapon kill was with a Marlin 1893 in 38-55 equipped with a Lyman #21 receiver sight. 
Did you ever have an itching for a .400 Whelen?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the bigger bores. ive shot more deer with .45-70 than any other round. I would love a .400 whelen, ever since I read an article in sports afield where a guy shot a cape buffalo with .400 brown-whelen. I will most likely never have time or money for such a rifle though. would be more practical to buy a .450-400 ruger no1 but not as cool as an old springfield bolt in .400 whelen. im going hog hunting next week and will finally get to use my .35 whelen on game. loaning my lil 16.5" barreled .338 federal to my brother for the hunt so I can finally see how my 210 gr partition handloads perform out of that short barrel. I also really like how my .375 ruger performed on my elk hunt, and im not sure i'll ever use my .300 win mag again. might just sell it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Punch yer Papa Pig Rub is what I'm talkin' about*

OK, I'm in. That's a steal for 100 .35 caliber round-nosed bullets!

At one time the 250 grain round nose was my "go-to" bullet for 35 Remingtons with tubular magazines. When I started using clip-fed .35 Rems and then the 35 Whelen I used 250 gr flat nosed Hornadys I think because I had a ton of them lying around. Looks like I still have some 250 gr .35s from the 80s.










I'm kind of a short range guy so I still load, and use, a lot of round and flat-nosed bullets...cast, a lot of cast bullets. I even dabble in round-nose .270 Winchesters. Don't see many of them anymore.

Between the .35 Remington and the .35 Whelen I bet I have 1500 loaded 250 gr round-nose shells. I hope to find them all when I move.  I've gone to the Hornady FTX plastic-tipped bullets and will probably never use all those round-nosed bullets.

I'm not shooting much these days. Guns are SO noisy and everyone at the range is a *******.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

quite the stash goob. love those round nose bullets. haven't had a chance to load mine yet


----------

